# Prop for B2



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 50 etec with a Powertech 4 blade. I can not give you model till this weekend as I have not had time to uncover skiff of all the garage items to make room for vehicles since Matthew. I will get it for you. I run at bottom of WOT rpm so with your 60 it might be perfect. But, I believe mine had a small amount of custom tuning. Provide an email and I will send detailed pic of it too.


----------



## Ty Hibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Awesome thanks bro! [email protected]


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pics sent


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Easier here now.
View attachment 2663


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats your top end?im running the stock 3 blade


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

5k rpm and 27 mph? Is that WOT? Top end is 6k, so if you only get 5k then you have the wrong prop. I run a heavy cupped prop, and I mean heavy. 15 pitch 3 blade custom prop from Jack Foreman. But I do run a compression plate, which sheds about 300 rpms. I get 30 mph on calm seas and wind. I back it off to around 28. Sure, I'd love more, but the trade off is weight and getting up super skinny.


----------



## Ty Hibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

WOT I can get around 30 with two clients at about 5600. Only time I ever get it past 30 and 5600 is by myself. Usually cruise around at 5k and around 26mph. Would like to get that or a little more speed at just under 5k rpms. At the very least I would like to get out of the hole a little better. Just feel like it is dragging too much when getting up with two clients sometimes. Think a four blade would help that a little. Just don't know what size and pitch. Had someone I met a little while ago getting like 34 wot with a four blade with another person and a good whole shot with the same exact boat and motor. Never could find them again on the Internet to ask them what prop he was running.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am running a 5 blade prop that came on my Osprey. Don't know the details but it shoots up out a hole quick and myself (250) and fishing partner (235) and all our gear run 6000 RPM WOT and top end is about 34 MPH.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

With two people, where are they in the boat when you get up?

Where are you on the jack plate and trim?

Without the cav plate, I used to get about 32 mph WOT. But also had no problem popping up.

I can give you Jack Foreman's number and you can call and talk with him. He is an expert and has a buddy with a waterman. Though he recommended the 3 blade to me over the 4.


----------



## Joel71 (Apr 5, 2013)

i have an 09 btx looks like a 15 pitch prop cant find any markings with a 50 4stroke yami do 29 to 30 max also would like to find a 4 blade prop


----------

